

The 80,000-Volt Handcuffs That Let Cops Shock Prisoners - maqr
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/06/-handcuffs-shock-prisoners/396674/?single_page=true

======
jakeogh
First they were only for terrorists on trial...

~~~
Rockdtben
When tasers were introduced they were supposed to be used in situations where
an officer would have instead used lethal force.

In the John Kerry "Don't tase me bro" incident. The officer thought he needed
to use deadly force in that situation. He obviously didn't, but the point is
that taser use in that situation would imply that he would have been okay
using a firearm in that situation. Which is bs.

